# Weight/size worries



## Hrjr (Feb 6, 2018)

Mooshu is almost 5 months old and he's a whopping 36 pounds! This has me a bit worried since it's way more than what I see with other cockapoo weights in this forum and elsewhere. And he still has some room to grow I think, right?
He's healthy and active and he doesn't LOOK obese, but should I be worried?
He's an F1B (dad is a poodle, mom is a cockapoo). Thanks for any pointers (and reassurances).


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

That is indeed huge! Because cockapoos are mixed breeds there can be a bit of variation in their size and weight but it is the largest I've ever heard of at 5 months. What does your vet say? When you look down on him you should see his waist and if you run your finger down his spin you should just feel it. Those are two tests to see if he is overweight but your vet should have an answer as well.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

I wouldn't be toooo worried if your vet says he's healthy. There's a cockapoo local to us who is exactly the same age as Dexter by a couple of days.
He's an F1B, Cockapoo bred back to an English Show Spaniel, whereas Dexter is an F1 Working Cocker / Poodle. The other dog looks HUGE compared to Dexy! But I suppose Show Cockers can be a lot chunkier than their working spaniel counterparts!

As cfriend says there's just so much variation with them! I was worried Dexter was underweight and too skinny quite a lot as a puppy, but now he's 7 months, I've come to realise he's just very lanky & lean!


----------



## Hrjr (Feb 6, 2018)

cfriend said:


> That is indeed huge! Because cockapoos are mixed breeds there can be a bit of variation in their size and weight but it is the largest I've ever heard of at 5 months. What does your vet say? When you look down on him you should see his waist and if you run your finger down his spin you should just feel it. Those are two tests to see if he is overweight but your vet should have an answer as well.


Well, we haven't been to the vet for a couple of months now since he got done with all his shots. Not sure what you mean by "see his waist" but I can feel his spine if I run my finger down his back. More importantly, he seems happy and active so I should probably not be paranoid!! He goes through about 2.5 cups of kibble everyday (mostly without any major fuss) and we don't feed him a lot of other stuff between meals except for training treats when he's on his walk or learning stuff...


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

I wouldn't worry too much if your vet says he's healthy, there's a lot of variation in the breed due to the various mixes! Our cockapoo girl (bred back to working cocker/miniature poodle) is only 10kg at 7months old but she's very petite in comparison with others we've known! 

The 'can you see the waist from above' rule is a good one though difficult if you have a fluffy dog! Usually, you'll be able to see slight definition of the waist from above - as if you are looking at your standing dog from the ceiling (we always say your dog shouldn't look like a cocktail sausage )

We had some concerns about our oldest girl (not a cockapoo but also a mixed breed) and when we asked the vet she said she was a perfect weight, but it's good to be aware of the weight of your dog. Too many obese dogs around!!


----------



## LucyLee_Albert (Jun 16, 2020)

cfriend said:


> That is indeed huge! Because cockapoos are mixed breeds there can be a bit of variation in their size and weight but it is the largest I've ever heard of at 5 months. What does your vet say? When you look down on him you should see his waist and if you run your finger down his spin you should just feel it. Those are two tests to see if he is overweight but your vet should have an answer as well.


I would be cautious if this test, it applies to adults. Puppies can afford to be a bit chubby as they are growing. I was always told by vets not to worry as puppies can’t really be overweight.


----------

